# Paradise has a new MUD PIT!



## paradiseoffroadpar (Jun 6, 2013)

Come out and try out our new mud pit!! Mud pit is brand new and still pretty fresh, so come on out and tear it up! We also have trails as well! For more info visit our website https://www.paradiseoffroadpark.org or give us a call (518) 260-7856. Thanks and ride safe!


----------

